
Python package for financial machine learning - Jackal08
https://mlfinlab.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
Jackal08
MlFinlab helps portfolio managers and traders who want to leverage the power
of machine learning by providing reproducible, interpretable, and easy to use
tools.

[https://github.com/hudson-and-thames/mlfinlab](https://github.com/hudson-and-
thames/mlfinlab)

